# Overmedicated



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Found out today I am overmedicated. Having all sorts of hyper symptoms. Worst one is skipping heart beats. Doc said to stop taking meds for a couple of days and go back to my lesser dose before last increase. Anyone else go through this? How did you handle?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Skipping doses is common when found to be over medicated.

What dose were you taking of what medication?

How long were you on that dose?

Looking back at your dosing history might help you decide the new dose to begin with - alternating doses sometimes works.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't have "all kinds of hyper symptoms" like you describe, but I did have major heart palpitations, especially when exercising. I called my doc...the nurse ordered labwork...it showed that my Free T4 was at the very top of the range. They hesitated to decrease my dosage (because I'm supposed to be TSH-suppressed), but they went ahead and decreased me from 150 to 137.

I agree with Lovlkn....look back at your dosing history, and you may find that an alternating dose is best for you.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I take Naturethroid and started on 1/8th of a grain and slowly increased to 1 grain & 1/4 I think I felt my best at 1 grain and took that amount the longest - about 8 months. After a lab it was indicated that my TSH had gone up and my Free's were tanked so I increased by 1/4. After a skip a dose or two I am going to start back on 1/2 grain and go from there. Hyper sucks and I don't want to go there again. Heart palps, insomnia, anxiety, I had them all. I felt like I did when I first was diagnosed with Hashi's and was going through the hyper stage. God awful. Knock on wood, but so far today no symptoms and I slept like a rock last night.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good. Glad to hear things are improving.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

I've recently had the same thing happen (though I don't know if I was technically overmedicated, or if my thyroid decided to start working harder). My docs cut my Synthroid dose in half, and it helped a lot. I also took beta blockers for the heart palpitations as needed (I try to avoid using them). Hope you continue to feel better!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

It's been three days since I have taken any Naturethroid. Feeling better, but still having a little bit of insomnia and skipped heartbeats, though not as bad. I am wondering how many more days should I go before I start up again?


----------

